# تحذير بخصوص المناديل الورقيه



## oesi no (2 مايو 2012)

تحـــــــــذير 
 المناديل دى انتشرت بشكل غريب وبيتباع منها ال 3 ب 10 وممكن نلاقيها  فى بيوت ناس كتير مننا ..واحد بيعمل رسالة الدكتوراة بتاعته على مصانع ورق  المناديل وراح شاف المصانع اللي بتصنع الأنواع دي وغيرها من المصانع اللي  ليها ماركة.

 اكتشف إيه بقى.. واستعدوا للمفاجأة اللي مش لطيفة،  الورق ده كله معاد تصنيعه من بواقي الورق اللي في الزبالة ومخلفات  المستشفيات . بعد ما بيفرموه بيحطوا له مبيضات في العجينة علشان يبان أبيض  زي الفل، والناس تقولك مالها ما هي زي الفل أهي.

 والأظرف كمان إن  الراجل ده بيقول إن الورق بيبقى فيه أنواع بكتيريا مش بتموت بعمليات  التصنيع ديه ولا حتة بالتسخين. وقال إن المصنعين بس اللي زارهم وكانوا  مطابقين للمواصفات هما فاين وزينة. (زينة الأصلية مش المضروب

منقول من الفيس


----------



## +Nevena+ (2 مايو 2012)

لا 3 بخمسه جنيه
وال 6 بعشره
في محطمه مترو كليه الزراعه
ههههههههههه


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (2 مايو 2012)

*توضيح لان ده مجال شغلي 
مش بس الاسم ده
في كوكب الشرق ومزيكا 
نفس النوع 

الي يحب يستخدم مناديل يجيب من الشركات المضمونه 
فاين وفلورا وشاربيكو وزينه 
وليست رينه 

*​


----------



## oesi no (2 مايو 2012)

+Nevena+ قال:


> لا 3 بخمسه جنيه
> وال 6 بعشره
> في محطمه مترو كليه الزراعه
> ههههههههههه


هههههههههههههههههههه
فين محطمة المترو دى 
انا عارف الاسعار
مبستخدمش غيرها المناديل دى
هههههههههههههههههههههه


----------



## oesi no (2 مايو 2012)

!! Coptic Lion !! قال:


> *توضيح لان ده مجال شغلي
> مش بس الاسم ده
> في كوكب الشرق ومزيكا
> نفس النوع
> ...


وانت ليه مصدق الخبر 
مع ان انا اللى جايبه 
بس انا بستخدم المناديل دى ولسه سليم


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (2 مايو 2012)

oesi no قال:


> وانت ليه مصدق الخبر
> مع ان انا اللى جايبه
> بس انا بستخدم المناديل دى ولسه سليم​





*وهو انت كل كلامك فاضي علشان مصدقش ؟:thnk0001:
علي العموم المعلومه دي انا اعرفها من قبل ما النوع ده ينزل السوق 
لانه اتعرض علينا قبل ما يتسوق
وانا ذكرات اسماء تاني لنفس المنتج 
علي اساس ياخدوا ماركت شير اوسع 
" كل السوق قبل ما ياكلك "


بس كتير من الشركات المحترمه رفضت التعامل فيه *

*
والمنديل مفيهوش سم قاتل علشان تقولي لسه عايش 
بس مع الوقت هيظهر اعرض امراض جلديه 
لبعض المستخدين

*​


----------



## ABOTARBO (2 مايو 2012)

ميرسى للتحذير


----------



## zezza (2 مايو 2012)

+Nevena+ قال:


> لا 3 بخمسه جنيه
> وال 6 بعشره
> في محطمه مترو كليه الزراعه
> ههههههههههه



*يا حراميين !!! بيتباع عندنا ال5 بعشرة 
انا هروح اشترى من المترو ارخص ههههههههههههههههههه

لا بجد لو فعلا مضرة بلاش منها على ايه 
شكرا على التحذير *


----------



## oesi no (2 مايو 2012)

!! Coptic Lion !! قال:


> *وهو انت كل كلامك فاضي علشان مصدقش ؟:thnk0001:
> علي العموم المعلومه دي انا اعرفها من قبل ما النوع ده ينزل السوق
> لانه اتعرض علينا قبل ما يتسوق
> وانا ذكرات اسماء تاني لنفس المنتج
> ...


لا علشان انا بقول انه انا اللى جايب الخبر وانا اللى بقول ليه مصدقه !!
هو انا فعلا بدأت تظهرلى حبوب بشكل مكثف فى وشي وطلعتلى عينتين سمكة فى رجلى  
بس مفتكرش ان السبب المناديل
مش مقتنع اوى يعنى


----------



## oesi no (2 مايو 2012)

ABOTARBO قال:


> ميرسى للتحذير


العفو يا جميل


----------



## oesi no (2 مايو 2012)

zezza قال:


> *يا حراميين !!! بيتباع عندنا ال5 بعشرة
> انا هروح اشترى من المترو ارخص ههههههههههههههههههه
> 
> لا بجد لو فعلا مضرة بلاش منها على ايه
> شكرا على التحذير *


العفو يا جميل
تعالى اشترى من امبابه 
هبعلك ال 7 ب 10 
ههههههههههههههه


----------



## چاكس (2 مايو 2012)

+Nevena+ قال:


> لا 3 بخمسه جنيه
> وال 6 بعشره
> في محطمه مترو كليه الزراعه
> ههههههههههه


 
*لا ،،، الخمسة بعشرة فى شارع الهرم* :thnk0001:


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (2 مايو 2012)

بالنسبه للسعر
الباله فيها ٣٠
تمنها ٢٧
يعني اقل من جنيه


----------



## mr.hima (3 مايو 2012)

اساسا سوببر ماكت كتير مش بيبيع فاين الاصلي بيبيع فايف وعلى شبها كتير ...علشان بيخدوها ارخص ويبعوها بنفس سعر الاصلية 
مرسي للتحزير


----------

